# About This Forum



## dane (7/12/06)

This forum is designed to host helpful resources and information our members would like to share amongst each other.

More specifically, this forum is intended to host the discussions about these topics. The information itself should be submitted to our Wiki system. 

If you would like to share a tutorial, how-to, helpful tip, or any other resourceful information that you think would benefit our members, please submit it to our Wiki.

As a result, new topics will not be accepted in this forum, in an effort to help promote usage of the Wiki system, where the information will be much more centralized and easier to find.

*To create a discussion from a wiki article - go into the article and click on 'Start Topic' - it will automatically create a topic in this forum and link it to the wiki article.*

UPDATE: TO ENCOURAGE MORE USE OF THE WIKI, THERE IS NO MODERATION ON NEW ARTICLES OR REVISIONS; THE WIKI IS NOW OPEN TO ALL USERS. PLEASE CREATE ARTICLES HERE AND ANYONE CAN UPDATE AND/OR EDIT THEM.


----------

